
Men with daughters are fighting for workplace equality  - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/men-with-daughters-are-fighting-for-workplace-equality-heres-what-it-means-for-women-ae96d4419948#.a329cio3x
======
andrewclunn
"The latest, a University of Melbourne study, found that the Australian CEOs
most active in the fight for equality were those who had experienced sexism
firsthand through a female partner or daughter."

Wouldn't that actually be the textbook definition of secondhand?

